# Need assistance on red lighting (T5)



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

So i have a agrobite 6ft T5 and it just has the standard 6500k bulbs on it right now and im getting great plant growth, but i want more red in my plants.. The red is already there i just want to maximize it. I ordered a geisman super purple bulb on marine depot and just found out i gotta return it cause its Waay to purple. Turns the whole tank into 1 big glowfish museum. 

So im looking for a light, that will bring out the red in my plants, but not turn the entire tank into a big red reflector.


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

https://www.marinedepot.com/D_D_Aqu...The_Aquarium_Solution-GL2151-FILTBUT5-vi.html
would this be good for what im looking for?


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

http://www.aquacave.com/giesemann-a...3lgtrw848DdCXq-U_4tl3fF2tZzGbu08aAtYxEALw_wcB
?
need advice o-o


----------



## PlantedShrimpTankUS (May 11, 2018)

I would go with this for combo of 6 : 
2x http://www.aquacave.com/giesemann-powerchrome-midday-t5-lamps.html
2x http://www.aquacave.com/giesemann-powerchrome-aqua-flora-t5-lamps.html
2x http://www.aquacave.com/454nm-t5-fluorescent-aquarium-lamps-by-uv-lighting-co.html

If you can find the Deep Red Wave 454nm then replace it with one or both of the aquaflora.

Best would be Deep Red Wave + ATI Purple in place of aqua flora.

Make sure you work our return with them well, i made a couple of return back and forth back then to mix my t5!

Good luck!


----------



## PlantedShrimpTankUS (May 11, 2018)

Found the Deep Red Wave, wow they weren't easy to find back then https://www.amazon.com/Wave-Point-Wave-54-Watt-High-Output/dp/B0029UH8BS


----------



## DutchMuch (Apr 12, 2017)

Wow thanks so much for the reply, basically answered all my questions in one go lol ill keep you guys updated on this when i take the next steps, rn I'm moving so i dont think I'm going to buy them yet. I will past the 28th however.


----------

